# Serving size of rice and boiled hamburger



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Measure the amounts of rice and hamburger you put in the pot and calculate the calories for the total pot. Estimate how many cups the recipe made. Then figure how many calories per day you want her to have..10 per pound of desired weight. She should get enough for her weight x 10.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Penny's Mom!

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering. do you drain off the fat when you cook the hamburger? Or is the 20-30% fat that regular gr beef and gr chuck have an OK amount?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Just wondering. do you drain off the fat when you cook the hamburger? Or is the 20-30% fat that regular gr beef and gr chuck have an OK amount?


that has always been my question too.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I boiled the hamburger then poured everything out in a colander and rinsed the meat. I tried to do some calculating, but it wasn't easy so I just eyeballed it for Bella. Hopefully I did okay.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, you BOIL the hamburger. 

My vet just told me to give Ozzy about the same amount of rice/hamburger as his regular diet plus a LITTLE more. He said dogs tend to be hungier when eating just the rice and hamburger. He also said they will likely drink less water on that diet but still should be urinating as normal.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When I did it I was feeding a dog who had been diagnosed with liver cancer. I bought the cheapest hamburger I could find, thinking it was the highest in fat. I boiled everything together and let the rice absorb the liquid. I didn't drain the fat. Everything went into my stock pot. When the liquid was nearly absorbed, I turned off the heat and put a lid on it. It finished cooking by itself.

Then I divided it into freezer containers that held enough for a few feedings. I stored them in the freezer and thawed one as I needed it. She loved it!

I also added a couple of bags of frozen peas/carrots mix. You could do mixed vegetables too.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

When doing a bland diet you boil the hamburger, drain and rinse the meat. This is done most likely for something like an upset stomach. The same when boiling chicken. Depending on the exact reason I am feeding the adult dog this I will give 1 cup cooked rice and 1/2 to 2/3 cup boiled/rinsed hamburger mixed together. For the first few feedings it might be a lot less to start out. (a few small amounts over a few hours) Once I know the dog can hold down the food I will give the above amount per feeding. Feeding twice a day.

* this is for a dog that eats about 3 cups of food a day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I found that when I had MacKenzie on a hamburg and rice diet for about a week, I just could not feed her enough of it to keep her satifisfied. She always seemed hungry. I finally moved her to the canned i/d food through the vet, and that was more filling for her.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

We took Bella to the vet today for a sore on her spay scar and asked her about Bella's gas. She said to slowly introduce her back to food but to mix yogurt in with it and see how that does.

If that doesn't work, I don't know what we're going to do.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh and I should mention Bella has been gas free since we put her on rice and boiled hamburger.


----------

